# Gorilla Gripper



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Saw this thing on Cool Tools. It sure would help for hauling large sheet goods around inside a house. Handles plywood and drywall sheets with only one person. At $50, it's a bit steep for a homeowner who is just doing a small job, but for larger projects I think it would be great.

http://www.gorillagripper.com/


----------



## cnydave (Jan 23, 2008)

Saw that too, sure would make it easy thru doorways, ect. 50 bucks isn't all that bad, they never call in sick...


----------



## End Grain (Nov 17, 2007)

If you have an unemployed brother-in-law hanging around, save the $50 and have him help schlepp the boards and panels. If not, then use the lack of having an unemployed brother-in-law around as the best excuse to go out and buy one. :laughing: 

Seriously, if you do just one drywalling or panelling job in your home, it's more than paid for itself. I may get one to take with me to the home centers when I buy a sheet of plywood or particle board. Got to be easier than trying to wiggle a 4x8 onto those slotted carts.


----------

